# Maxxis 35 vs. Alphaburner



## gw870 (Jun 7, 2007)

I've saw several post comparing the Maxxis 31 vs. the Alphaburner but my problem is choosing between the Maxxis 35 vs. the Alphaburner. I shot both at my local bow shop - 29" @ 67 lbs. Both felt great, the Maxxis had a little more break over at the end, the Alphaburner had a little harsher pull. Over all both were extreamly quiet with little to no vibration or hand shock and felt great. 

ATA is basically the same.

Brace height is a concern to me I've always shot a longer bow with a 7 inch brace. I've read some post with comments not to be afraid of the 6 incher brace 

I've read good things about the XT 2000 limbs and sprial cams but really don't know much abot them. I looked at both bows side by side, the XT 2000 limbs are a little thicker and over all about a 1/2 inch wider.

Just wander if anyone else has had the same problem choosing and what they ended up with.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I shot both, and they were both sweet bows. I ended up buying a Alphaburner blackout at 60lbs. This bow is amazing to shoot, i like it more and more every day. It shoots lights out, as good as any 7" brace bow i have ever owned. I love the draw cycle and i can shoot almost as fast at 60lbs as the maxxis at 70. My burner shoots a 317gr. arrow at 61lbs. 29" draw 329.4fps. It shot a 350gr. arrow 316.5fps. Whatever you choose, you can't go wrong, buy the bow you are most comfortable with and enjoy shooting. I hope this helps and good luck with your decision:wink:


----------



## gw870 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I've been leaning more towards the Alphaburner because of the very fact that I can just shoot 60 lbs., if I want without sacrificing much if anything. Like I mentioned both bows feel and shoot great. I've never been a speed freak; always going with the more forgiving, longer, slower, quieter bow. As far as I can see the Alphaburner is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

B&B recommended the Maxxis 35 for me. 
As a beginner, I am more than happy with this bow.


----------



## Button Nubbs (Jan 27, 2010)

I went with the maxxis 35 I can pull that bow at 7Olbs all day. Personally the burner just seemed like it had a way harder draw. Plus the 6" brace hight kind of turned me off. I was mainly buying a hunting bow and personally I wanted a smoother draw and a more forgiving brace height. When that buck steps out I want as many things as possible in my favor. 

P.s. If you already haven't don't shoot the carbon matrix. It will ruin you!


----------



## arnybpt_archer (Mar 24, 2006)

If your looking at those 2 you should at least try the Carbon Matrix. The Matrix is awesome!! If you can swing it i would buy the Matrix over the other 2 but if you can't then go with what feels good to you nobody can tell you really what is better for you. Myself I just got the Maxxis 31 because it felt smoother and shot better for me than the burner. However, if you don't mind the harsher draw cycle then get the burner. You also want to remember what you are getting it for...i've always liked the smoother, quieter bows for hunting purposes. When it is cold out there and you have been sitting for long hours you may not like the harsher drawing bows it doesn't feel good after sitting in the stand for so long. Also smoother movements are much better than those with a herky/jerky draw cycle because the animals can see those subtle differences out there. I like being able to pull smooth without any upper body movements or having to point the bow to the sky and pull down because the draw is just too harsh or I am trying to shoot 10 lbs more than I should be. I'm not saying that you yourself do that just I've seen alot of people shooting who bend their bodies and move their arms every which way in order to get the string back at the range. I think well if they are doing that at the range then how are they going to get that thing back in the cold with lots of clothes on???? So if you can do that smoothly and efficiently with the burner and it feels good to you get that plus gain a little more speed. If not and you don't mind losing a few FPS but like the draw cycle of the Maxxis then go with that one. Just my 2 cents. Good luck it is never an easy decision!! Take it from me I tried multiple bows before I settled on the 31.


----------



## t bone (Oct 27, 2006)

arnybpt_archer said:


> If your looking at those 2 you should at least try the Carbon Matrix. The Matrix is awesome!! If you can swing it i would buy the Matrix over the other 2 but if you can't then go with what feels good to you nobody can tell you really what is better for you. Myself I just got the Maxxis 31 because it felt smoother and shot better for me than the burner. However, if you don't mind the harsher draw cycle then get the burner. You also want to remember what you are getting it for...i've always liked the smoother, quieter bows for hunting purposes. When it is cold out there and you have been sitting for long hours you may not like the harsher drawing bows it doesn't feel good after sitting in the stand for so long. Also smoother movements are much better than those with a herky/jerky draw cycle because the animals can see those subtle differences out there. I like being able to pull smooth without any upper body movements or having to point the bow to the sky and pull down because the draw is just too harsh or I am trying to shoot 10 lbs more than I should be. I'm not saying that you yourself do that just I've seen alot of people shooting who bend their bodies and move their arms every which way in order to get the string back at the range. I think well if they are doing that at the range then how are they going to get that thing back in the cold with lots of clothes on???? So if you can do that smoothly and efficiently with the burner and it feels good to you get that plus gain a little more speed. If not and you don't mind losing a few FPS but like the draw cycle of the Maxxis then go with that one. Just my 2 cents. Good luck it is never an easy decision!! Take it from me I tried multiple bows before I settled on the 31.


Did you shoot the alphaburner? I shot both these bows. (Maxis 35)My opinion is that at 60 pounds the burner actually had a better draw cycle being that it doesn't have as much let off therefore you don't have the roll over of big let off bows. With all this being said both bows shoot great . Get what shoots best for you.


----------

